# Tried taking some macro shots of model cars



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi folks,

Took these pictures while trying out my G12. Didn't quite work out the way I intended as the carpet as a base for a 1/43 scale car wasn't ideal.

This is Colin McRae's 1995 Network Q Subaru Impreza



















This is Bertie Fisher's 1998 Circuit of Ireland Subaru Impreza










These where some close up's of a 1/18 scale Subaru Impreza WRC





































I then took this while out for a walk yesterday. It is Castle Coole House in Enniskillen.










Comments welcome!

Stevie


----------



## sonikk (Sep 2, 2010)

Nice shots. I'm no pro but I'd say that you could try dimming flash a bit or completely different lighting?


----------



## malky christie (Nov 15, 2008)

Those tyres could do with some product on them  :lol:


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

sonikk said:


> Nice shots. I'm no pro but I'd say that you could try dimming flash a bit or completely different lighting?


I think I overdid the work in photoshop although I was using the Speedlite and without it they where to dark.



malky christie said:


> Those tyres could do with some product on them  :lol:


Was thinking the same myself. For a while the cars where in the garage and I think sunlight dulled the rubber.

Thanks

Stevie


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice mate

Lol - I was thinking the same about the tyres :lol:


----------



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

next time try them on a sheet of black sandpaper... may look like tarmac  just a thought..:thumb:


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Great idea Marketman - will try that one. Thanks


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Great idea


----------

